# Our New 2010 210rs Is Home



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

On Saturday afternoon we took delivery of our 2010 210rs, shipped from Lakeshore RV. Everything went really well crossing the Canada/US border, we cleared the CBSA in about 30 minutes, Lakeshore and Keystone had all the necessary paperwork in great shape with only one small error on the Recall Clearance letter. We contacted Keystone and they will have a correct Recall Clearance letter out to us today by fax.

We arrived back home and celebrated by spending our first night with the new TT camping in the yard, can't wait to go on our first real outing.

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of the folks here at Outbackers for the great advice and suggestion that have helped us reach this great milestone in our camping lives.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and guidance it is most appreciated !!










Here is a pic of our new baby !


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweeeeet!

Grats on the new Outback!

Kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds GREAT!!!

..where are the required pictures?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats !!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope that excitement of the new Outback never goes away for you. Enjoy it to the max. Congrats and have fun.
Brian

P.S. Where are the picts?


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on the camper. Check and realize that your black and gray tank handles may be mislabeled.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW OUTBACK. NOW START PLANNING THE WONDERFUL CAMPING TRIPS.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratualtions! We are really looking foward to picking up our new "09 on Saturday! Did you use the PDI checklist they have a link to on this site?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Congratualtions! We are really looking foward to picking up our new "09 on Saturday! Did you use the PDI checklist they have a link to on this site?


We reviewed the list in detail before we left to accept delivery of the new TT. The delivery guy was very professional had a routine he went through that basically covered off that list, and helped us hook up. We also used the packing list that was posted here for making sure we got everything on board that we needed. We made our maiden voyage this weekend and had everything we needed so it worked great!

Congrat's on the New TT, enjoy it.

Safe Travels


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Dave_CDN said:


> On Saturday afternoon we took delivery of our 2010 210rs, shipped from Lakeshore RV. Everything went really well crossing the Canada/US border, we cleared the CBSA in about 30 minutes, Lakeshore and Keystone had all the necessary paperwork in great shape with only one small error on the Recall Clearance letter. We contacted Keystone and they will have a correct Recall Clearance letter out to us today by fax.
> 
> We arrived back home and celebrated by spending our first night with the new TT camping in the yard, can't wait to go on our first real outing.
> 
> ...


 The 2010 210RS is one of the best looking Outbacks I have seen. I was very close to buying that model before I bought my '05. Who knows, maybe we will cross paths at a campgound in Maine or New Brunswick. My wife and I plan on camping in NB, NS and PEI next summer...


----------

